# Can you get TV license paid by Social



## dodo (31 Aug 2009)

Can you get TV license paid if you are not the social,and if so how do you go about it,  all new to me


----------



## bren1916 (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

I'd say most of the country would be very interested in a positive answer to this question!


----------



## GreenQueen (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

If you qualify for  the household benefits package.


----------



## Celtwytch (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

It doesn't apply to Jobseekers payments, if that's what you're asking.

More information here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## menna (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

hi i just wanting to no im on lone parant could i get free tv licenece


----------



## gipimann (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

No, it doesn't apply to persons on One Parent Family Payment.

The link that Celtwytch posted lists who qualifies for the Household Benefits Package (which includes TV licence).


----------



## shootingstar (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

would it apply to illness benefit?


----------



## gipimann (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*



shootingstar said:


> would it apply to illness benefit?


 
No, illness benefit isn't one of the qualifying payments.  See the link in Celtwytch's post for the list.


----------



## dodo (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*



dodo said:


> Can you get TV license paid if you are not the social,and if so how do you go about it,  all new to me


I meant to say if you are on the social


----------



## Guest110 (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Can you get TV licenece paid by Social*

if you are on a disability benefit you can get it 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...l-welfare-benefits/household_benefits_package


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Sep 2009)

Alexandra 12.

Never heard of Household Benefit for people on Disability Benefit (now Illness Benefit) and the ref. you gave does *not* include Illness Benefit. 
Take a further read.


----------



## Guest110 (8 Sep 2009)

It mentions it down the bottom of the page. I know this is true because my mother gets it and she is disabled. 

-------------------------------------------
OR
You are under 66 and are receiving:

Invalidity Pension
Blind Pension
Incapacity Supplement or Workmen's Compensation with Disablement Pension (for at least 12 months)
Disability Allowance
An equivalent Social Security Pension/Benefit from a country covered by EU Regulations, or from a country with which Ireland has a Bilateral Social Security Agreement
and live alone or only with certain excepted persons.


----------



## GreenQueen (8 Sep 2009)

Illness Benefit & Disability Allowance are 2 completely different payments.

Those receiving Illness Benefit do not qualify for the household benefit package.  I'd assume that your mother is on Disability Allowance.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Sep 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> I'd assume that your mother is on Disability Allowance.


 

...or Invalidlity Pension?


----------



## GreenQueen (10 Sep 2009)

I only assumed simply because she had it underlined in her quote above.


----------

